# Awesome wives



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sure most of you out there support your addiction like mine does. Although on my way home from grandma's house yesterday I had to stop off at BA's on Kennedy (even though I don't really like the place) and as soon as we walk in there is a display model of a 180g tank with a stand on sale for $1000 and my wife says "wow this would be perfect in the basement!" I pointed out that it was sold and all of a sudden she was a little sad.

I'm looking to upgrade from a 20g to a 33g and she's looking at a 180g. Man I love her!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Go big or go home bro! P. S mjc dose consulting ^_^ 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

It sounds like she wants something larger.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Greg_o said:


> It sounds like she wants something larger.


Hay! Its not the size of the tank... Its what you fill it with.....

P.S 180G yyeueyeeyyeyy


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

This is exactly why my wife never goes in and just waits in the car. You're a lucky guy!
--
Paul


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

For my birthday, my fiance took the day off work and shuttled me around to 6 different fish shops (Milton ARA and the dundas strip). He came in all of them with me and browsed too. I was humming and hawing over a clam that was a little pricier than I wanted to spend but SO pretty and he convinced me to just get it (birthday money was from my parents). I love him, he's awesome.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh heh, enjoy it while you can. But you're just scratching the surface here, and she definitely have nooo idea what she's in for. 
My wife was supportive when I got my first 110G too. Then ... on my 5th tank, she wasn't so support after that. On my 10th tank she was pissed off ... I currently have 19 tanks (a couple isn't even filled ... yet). Now, I am working every so slowly on making a fish room, which at my estimates, should fit around 30 tanks. ... Some times in those quiet moments, I wonder how long our marriage would last ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Well that's the difference between us I guess. I know that one tank in the house is enough and I wouldn't spoil it.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL.

My wife said if I was gonna buy any more tanks (have 7 so far..one unfilled), then I better make sure its a huge tank, as I'll be sleeping in it!!! 

Its all good though. She pretends like she doesn't care, but when my guppies drop a new brood, she's all excited about it. I can't even imagine what my living room would look like if she were "officially" supportive, and came with me to the LFS, coz lawd knows I have yet to see a tank that I could walk away from without wanting. 

Al.


----------



## Nel5 (Apr 15, 2012)

*wife*



> Heh heh, enjoy it while you can. But you're just scratching the surface here, and she definitely have nooo idea what she's in for.
> My wife was supportive when I got my first 110G too. Then ... on my 5th tank, she wasn't so support after that. On my 10th tank she was pissed off ... I currently have 19 tanks (a couple isn't even filled ... yet). Now, I am working every so slowly on making a fish room, which at my estimates, should fit around 30 tanks. ... Some times in those quiet moments, I wonder how long our marriage would last ...


You my man need to see an addiction counselor! My wife is generally supportive of my addiction as long as I do not go overboard i.e. No $2000 light fixtures. She has been bugging me about getting an anemone for the clownfish despite me explaining to her that anemones are generally harder to keep and may sting the other corals then I suggested that we should get a separate tank for the anemone. Thus came the approval for the 5 foot 100 gallon anemone/clownfish tank  It will be 'her' tank but I get to do all the fun part of putting together/setting up the tank and the pain of maintaining it.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the most awesome hubby. He's been driving far and wide picking up stuff for my up and comeing basement set up he's going to be setting up for me.... Ohhh and since he's supportive of mine.. I told him I'll dirt bike with him this summer.. He came home with one for me last Friday


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

damsel_den said:


> I have the most awesome hubby. He's been driving far and wide picking up stuff for my up and comeing basement set up he's going to be setting up for me.... Ohhh and since he's supportive of mine.. I told him I'll dirt bike with him this summer.. He came home with one for me last Friday


you are the lucky 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have to say my hubbys pretty good hes always telling me what a good job I do on the reef tank. Yesterday I went down to the fishroom to change the freshwater tanks and noticed my Jack Dempsey was getting kind of fat. I wonder why I know hes been feeding it . Now hes going on about that fish in the fish room he says casual like you know the one that begs like a dog


----------

